
You Don't Need a Co-Founder If You Simplify Your MVP Stack - busymichael
https://dndemail.com/2018/01/30/how-to-simplify-your-app-platform-and-dump-the-co-founder/
======
sharemywin
Although that advice is useful. I would have assumed a co-founder is mostly
focused on marketing.

~~~
busymichael
Point taken. For me, you don't market and code at the same time.

Pre-Launch of MVP: spend 90% coding, 10% some preliminary marketing.

After-Launch: Spend 90% of time marketing, 10% bug fixing.

In the Marketing phase, it is a mistake to keep adding features hoping those
features will attract new customers. Your goal is to attract customers based
on your existing feature set. You will either have customer demand or not. If
you don't have demand, stop marketing and pivot.

If you do have demand, use marketing feedback to improve your product
incrementally. Don't add new features. Instead, improve your conversion, test
your UI, etc.

If you have to add features to get users, you are not ready to market.

~~~
sharemywin
I kind of took the opposite approach. I worked on a landing page with a hook
first. only had one button on it. ran it on google. pivoted. pivoted. added
more functionality. got my mortgage license(financial service is a good market
for lead generation). generate leads for myself.

